# Good place to catch crabs?



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thinking about dragging my two boys up to the causeway area in Mobile Bay at low tide to look for fiddlers; anyone ever tried it?

If nothing else, watching 10 and 7 year old boys chase crabs in the mud ought to be fun :yes:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Korea.....there was this little bar.......oh never mind.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

CCC said:


> Korea.....there was this little bar.......oh never mind.


haha. there is the Green Frog club that has plenty of crabs that I have been told.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

CCC said:


> Korea.....there was this little bar.......oh never mind.


My wife is a gynecologist. She tells me that the crab population in the US in highly endangered due to the decimation of their habitat.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I knew as soon as I viewed that title that this thing would take all of about .15 seconds to get derailed. lol


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> My wife is a gynecologist. She tells me that the crab population in the US in highly endangered due to the decimation of their habitat.


Nice!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

your close enough to mobile...go downtown and you shouldnt have a problem...waittttt what kind of crabs we talking about again???


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

A little cathouse just across the border from where I lived in Arizona, name was the Caballo Blanca, caught a few back in 1972....ahhhh, the memories.


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh man, as a kid my friends and myself would rampage on fiddlers with a pellet gun for hours. I don't know of any good spots up that way, but anywhere near the mouths of bayous and or the streams where the mud bars build up there should be thousands to chase and catch. 

Was watching my nephew try and run down a ghost crab last summer, had me reminiscing.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> My wife is a gynecologist. She tells me that the crab population in the US in highly endangered due to the decimation of their habitat.


 I assume she is talking about deforestation and clear cutting :brows:


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Tyee Dave said:


> I assume she is talking about deforestation and clear cutting :brows:


Yes, clearcutting seems to be the issue. Even with the forest isn't completely clear it is thinned out enough that these poor creatures can't hide their offspring.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> Yes, clearcutting seems to be the issue. Even with the forest isn't completely clear it is thinned out enough that these poor creatures can't hide their offspring.


 ..............I remember one time i was easing across this fresh clearcut i eased up over this mound and could see a ravine heading down toward this lowland i started down said ravine it started to get a lil damp and slippery well about half way down i lost traction and slid all the way down i finally stopped at the most wonderfull spring fed cavern ..... well lets just say it was a very nice hunt.


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

saltwater ******* said:


> man nothing like a fresh clearcut :thumbsup:


Absolutely!!!!!!......I do like a fresh clearcut!!!!:whistling::thumbsup:

...........ya just gotta love it!


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

saltwater ******* said:


> ..............I remeber one time i was easing across this fresh clearcut i eased up over this mound and could see a ravine heading down toward this lowland i started down said ravine it started to get a lil damp and slippery well about half way down i lost traction and slid all the way down i finally stopped at the most wonderfull spring fed cavern ..... well lets just say it was a very nice hunt.


lmfao!.....thanks, I just spewed coffee all over my monitor!!!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

RickD said:


> lmfao!.....thanks, I just spewed coffee all over my monitor!!!
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 
See you're stuck in the wastelands of Ohio, I escaped there 2 1/2 years ago myself! What part of that smoggy, muddy, plain are you mired in? I lived in Columbus, worked at Honda up by Marysville.


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

small town called Hamden....roughly 2 hrs SE of Columbus


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

saltwater ******* said:


> ..............I remember one time i was easing across this fresh clearcut i eased up over this mound and could see a ravine heading down toward this lowland i started down said ravine it started to get a lil damp and slippery well about half way down i lost traction and slid all the way down i finally stopped at the most wonderfull spring fed cavern ..... well lets just say it was a very nice hunt.


 Now, THAT'S funny!!! "nice hunt" hahahahahahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

you should be able to catch crabs just about anywhere in pensacola


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

saltwater ******* said:


> ..............I remember one time i was easing across this fresh clearcut i eased up over this mound and could see a ravine heading down toward this lowland i started down said ravine it started to get a lil damp and slippery well about half way down i lost traction and slid all the way down i finally stopped at the most wonderfull spring fed cavern ..... well lets just say it was a very nice hunt.


That was hilarious!! Just what I needed on a Friday afternoon. I might go "hunting" tonight!!!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

EODangler said:


> That was hilarious!! Just what I needed on a Friday afternoon. I might go "hunting" tonight!!!


Me too as long as I don't get weathered out be a headache storm.

BTW, at quick glance I read your name as "EO Dangler" instead of "EOD angler". Then I think of Jim Dangle from Reno 911 and I chuckle.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

CCC said:


> Korea.....there was this little bar.......oh never mind.


HAHA beat me to it.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> Me too as long as I don't get weathered out be a headache storm.
> 
> BTW, at quick glance I read your name as "EO Dangler" instead of "EOD angler". Then I think of Jim Dangle from Reno 911 and I chuckle.


Derailed...dang it!!

You're not the first person to make that mistake. I don't mind though...it's funny.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Cervantes in Pcola, I think. I have run across a few potential corners heading from Perdido to Escambia. But, if what Trophyhusband said is true you might be out there all day and get Skunked.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

EODangler said:


> That was hilarious!! Just what I needed on a Friday afternoon. I might go "hunting" tonight!!!


 Every night should be a hunt night!:tongue_smilie:


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

Aretys or lookers, shouldnt have a problem there.


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Crab Catchng Report*

Went out to catch crabs this morning in the Delta/Causeway area; couldn't find a one. Maybe the loss of habitat rumors are true...:blink:


----------



## Stanley13 (Nov 11, 2011)

*real answer here*

Hey I take my 6 year old and 3 year old out to scotts landing on the begging of the mobile bay cause way baldwin side at night and they chase small crabs around that walk doc with lights and a bucket many evenings. And while they do that i take chicken wire tied to a uncooked peice of chicked drum drop it in the water and wait 10 mins and quickly pull up blue crabs into a bucket before they let go or put a crabbing clapsable bucket net with raw chicken in the middle.

plus u can see some Aligators most nights because they get feed the fish parts thrown in from the cleaning of daily catches. dont let the kids swim LOL.


----------

